# To trust or not to trust.



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Well 2 of my girls are yong and can squeeze thru the bars of their big cage...but the other can't. Because this, i have a smaller cage. but i dont like it as much, i think its too small. they spend most of their time in the big one, and the two girls get out but they never venture far. they seem good and i dont think i'd lose them. they come by command(for the most part). so i'm thinkin of keepin them in the big one all day& nite everyday.

think its safe enough or any worries i should worry about. 

heres the cage...


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

how old are the ratties?


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

I have no clue actually...one is older. probally 9 months or older? the other girls i think are around 6 months.

haha i feel bad for my bigger girl because she sees her friends escape and she cant. bt she enjoys nesting and movin tissue paper..


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Personally, so far I've tried the "trust" route. I have one rat that can get out of my Ferret Nation, but the only time I've actually seen her do it is when I had half of it shut off from her for cleaning. To the best of my knowledge, she has no interest in leaving the cage.

I assume you keep your cage on the floor? The only other thing I got going for me is that if she did randomly happen to get out, the FN has that shelf on the bottom so I think she might be afraid to jump down. However, your rats wouldn't have that problem.

Maybe some careful observation for a little while longer?


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

My worries would be;
Wires. Any they find they might chew on.
Peeing and pooping in your room.
Chewing on the wood/carpet
Slipping out into the rest of the house.
Chewing up your clothing (and stealing your socks!)
Getting stepped on. 
If you happen to have wild rats one of your girls could get pregnant.
If they can get onto your bed I suppose you could roll over them.
If you have any other animals, the rats could become lunch/toys.

But, if you've thought this all through then I don't see why they couldn't! Otherwise, hardware cloth would be the best option.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

You could put the cage on top of a high, smooth sided cabinet so they wont want to jump down, I have noticed rats dont like to leave if they are not sure how they will get home.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Is the big cage homemade? Looks fun!


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

To respond to the first post - They are animals, no matter how cute and sweet. They will no doubt try to escape! I would not "trust" them, as they do not "honor" anything. If they can escape they will, so make sure they are safely kept inside their enclosure. Period.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Rattikins, this may be true for some.... but I have one rat who _can_ escape the cage and doesn't. *shrug*


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

... Hasn't yet.... LOL



I'm sure there are going to be exceptions, but under certain circumstances, I think any ratty would.

I just don't think it's responsible, IMO. They should be securely caged when unattended for their own safety.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Hippy said:


> Is the big cage homemade? Looks fun!


No its a martins, or something similar. They love it and i made it bright colors..


And i decieded only on certain occasions they stay in the big one. Occasionally when i sleep,if i'm out with friends or running errands, or if im actually home.

I know they can escape and they dont leave it(they ussually hang and climb along the side)..


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

I had the same problem. I thought it was time to move my boys into my Ferret Nation and then they were still able to slip through the bars. I'd say wait till they are a little bit bigger and then try again. The small cage looks nice.


----------



## papricka (Apr 2, 2007)

the cage looks nice


----------

